# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Mai Chau Hoa Binh Vietnam [Travel HD Video]

## hanoihotel01

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*


*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Str, Hanoi, Vietnam.

Tel:  +84.4 6269 7777
Fax: +84.4 6288 3456
Email: info@checkinvietnam.com

----------


## hanoihostel

mai chau nature place - Mai Châu nơi thiên nhiên hoang dã
là 1 nơi tuyệt vời khi xa nơi ồn ào, phố phường ở Hà nội để tìm bầu không khí trong lành, yên tĩnh

----------


## lunas2

nhảy sạp đẹp quá

----------


## hoaban

Một nơi yên tĩnh để nghỉ ngơi sau những mệt mỏi.

----------


## ShakeItUp

Nhảy sạp kìa, trò này khoái lắm các bạn, vui thôi rồi  :dance:

----------


## dung89

Nơi này cũng bình thường mà

----------

